# Pets Travelling Abroad/Vaccinations in Calais area



## kahyasi (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,
I have two puppies that I am in the process of getting passports for so that they can travel abroad with us. Can anyone advise me please on where to have their vaccinations done on the return journey to Calais (tunnel)? Also I would be very grateful for any information at all about pets travelling abroad as this will be the first time that we have done it.
Many Thanks


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Kahyasi

Once the dogs have had the rabies vaccinations and you have the Pet Passports you can travel out of the UK anytime BUT cannot return to the UK until 6 months after the date of the positive blood test.

You don't need any vaccinations to return to the UK but you will need to visit the vet between 24 and 48 hours before checking in to the Tunnel for your return journey.

Your dogs need to be treated for worms and ticks (Milbemax or Drontal are popular worm tablets and a spot-on flea / tick treatment like Frontline). You can often take your own medications with you and the vet will administer them and sign and stamp the passport. 

On our last trip we saw the vet on Thursday morning at 10am. We could then travel anytime between 10am Friday and 10am Saturday. 

Its worth it to have the dogs with you!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there no question this forum can't answer? :lol: :lol:

Have a look at Keith's excellent database >> here <

To find many more very useful guides, see the image below.

Dave 

.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Kahyasi
Procedure on return is as OwnedbyCollies says above! 
If you Google 'Calais Vets', you will find loads of information on Vets in that area. 
Also lots of information and recommendations can be found on this forum.
We took our cat with us, for the first time, last September and it was
much easier than expected. He made as many new friends as we did, and picked up the language quite easily!
Go for it and enjoy!
Lindsay


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a nice little vets in a small town called Ardres twenty minutes south of Calais. Apart from Thursdays (market day) you can park in the square carpark right outside the vets.
If you pop in when you first get to France they will arrange your departure appointment according to your departure time on ferry or tunnel.
Their English is much better than my French and the whole process is easy.
Details:- Dr Boutiere, Clinique Veterinaire du Camp Drap D'or,
47 rue Commandant Queval, ARDRES 62610.
tel: 0321354003.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, we've used the Ardres vet a couple of times.

Last week, we found a vet in Gravelines, which is our favourite last night stop. It's a 10 minute walk from the aire, just off the town centre. We just turned up, and she saw us half an hour later. Very good English spoken. We paid about €53 for our 30kg Golden Retriever.

Gerald


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Dont forget that its got to be done more than 24 hours and less than 48 hours of the time you depart. So unless you want to hang around Calais for a day you should expand your search.
We had ours done Friday morning (11am) in Koblenz Germany for a 2pm Saturday ferry.
This was the most expensive we have ever paid 108 euros!!!!! but Thursday was bank holiday in Germany and everywhere was closed, otheriwse I might have been able to search for an alternative. Saying that the Vet was great, really thorough and the receptionist spoke perfect english.

We have also had them done at Bayeaux, Rue & Paris (which was the cheapest at 14 euros!) 

My advice is work back from your ferry departure time and work out the window of opportunity for getting the checks done.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

geraldandannie - we found a vet in Gravelines

Do you have the name, address and telephone number for this Vet?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Do you have the name, address and telephone number for this Vet?


I've just checked the stamp in Tess's passport:

Nathalie Miaux
59820 Gravelines
Tel: 03 28 23 05 42

From a Google search, the address is:
10, Rue de Dunkerque

Gerald

P.S. 
A Streetview link

P.P.S Gravelines is a nice place to spend a day. There are a number of walks (info from the Office de Tourisme), and a castle to wander around, with a museum. There's a Super-U just across the river for last minute supplies, and a number of bars and restaurants in the town centre, 5 minutes' walk from the aire.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have visited 3 or 4 different vet in France and the best has been the one at Forges-les- Eaux , lovely little Aires at a cost of 6.12 euros with EHU included, 15 minute walk from the vet who charged 43 euros (25kg dog) the Aires is about 120 miles from Calais.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

Sounds like another update on the way.

PM please - then I'll be sure to see it and act promptly. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zebedee - I'm working on it and hope to update the list before I go to France towards the end of this month.


----------

